# What blade would you recommend for Ford Expedition.



## raider (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 2002 Ford Expedition 4x4 that I would like to put a snow blade on this winter. I use this for my summer business and thought I would put it to work in winter a little. I have 3 apartments lined up already and a few more possible.Mostly I want it to do my two long farm lanes here at home. I do not want to over extend myself as this is not a full time gig for me. I have some experience with truck and plow, a lot of experience with tractors and skids with plows. Also, what kind of things should I be looking at to "build up" my front end and suspension? My brother tells me fords have weak front ends in his experience so I would be interested in your thoughts on this as well.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

snow way makes very light plows, yes some fords have weak front ends, not sure which yrs on the expiditon


honestly, a truck would be better suited for the work, due to the visiblity . and if this is a side thing for you , to me it sounds like you have too much work possibly, i dont know the size of those apartments

i plow a few different complexes, and they require, Night time drive lane cleaning, and then coming back after 9AM to plow the spots when ppl have left, and cars moved,

i would be sure you have that kind of time on your hands, with your full time job, thats a good way to work urself into a bad situation, and lawsuits


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah look for a sno-way that make blades for your set-up, there is a rep from sno-way on here toby. He will have all the info for you.:salute:


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

An F-250 SuperDuty.

Oh. You said blade........


----------



## raider (Jul 16, 2008)

These apartments are kind of small, not large areas. All should be easy to push with plenty of open area to pile. As far as time goes, I have plenty of time, just have been used to winters off. The main reason I don't want to take much on is I would rather concentrate on doing a good job with these being my first commercial plowing jobs. I usually do my own two farm lanes and some driveways for friends and family. I have an old pick-up with a plow, but I want to use that as back-up and use the expedition (already owned by my business) through this season, and if all goes well I will be getting a new pick-up in the spring anyway.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Our 26 series plows make excellent applications for large SUV type vehicles.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/12

Optional hydrualic down pressure system and wireless controls available.

A 5 year structrual and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase.


----------



## raider (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think there is a snowway dealer close to me.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

raider;569299 said:


> I don't think there is a snowway dealer close to me.


Here is a link that will take you to information on all Iowa Sno-Way retailers.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/showDealers/state/IA


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

raider.....if you are in north Iowa there is a dealer in Mason City and the dealer I have been using is in Albert Lea, Minn. Kevin Kendrick is a great dealer in Kansas City, Mo too


----------

